
Apple Dev Center outage - gurgeous
https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/
======
gurgeous
The entire Apple dev center is down. That makes it impossible to download the
iOS or Mac SDKs, including the iOS 7 beta. It's also not possible to provision
new devices or update expired certificates. The developer forums are down too,
which is somewhat frustrating since that's the only place we can discuss the
still-under-NDA iOS 7.

iTunes connect appears to be up.

Apologies for those who posted this earlier. The headline gets more
interesting as the outage continues.

~~~
yapcguy
No forum means no complaints which future developers can look back on...

~~~
senorprogrammer
The simpler explanation is that the cluster running all developer-related
sites is down. It doesn't always have to be a conspiracy.

------
warcher
Something real, real bad happened down Apple way. The only explanation that
passes the sniff test for me is a security breach. A big one. Playstation
store big. I mean, it's a huge outage in the middle of the week. Nobody does
that if something hasn't gone disastrously wrong. And iffy as Apple's web
infrastructure historically has been, it's hard to imagine a system
malfunction that they couldn't route around in some kind of reduced capacity
in this amount of time.

So. Is Apple gonna drop trou and own up to what the hell happened, or are they
gonna get the servers back up and pretend that we saw all this smoke and no
fire?

~~~
ctdonath
Well, apply the standard Apple social introversion: it's down, they're telling
you it's down and will be for a while, it will be back up as soon as they can
fix it, what exactly is wrong isn't your problem, when it's back up you'll
know and it won't matter what happened so long as it gets up and stays up.

~~~
warcher
Well, the App Store is how I make my living, so their developer portal's
uptime directly affects me. Especially if it was a security breach.

And the argument that it won't matter as long as it gets up and stays up has
already been invalidated by this outage. If they were perfectly in control,
this wouldn't have happened. So we know for a fact that they are not 100% in
control of the website. (I mean, obviously, 100% control is a mathematical
impossibility.) But how much less? What happened? If it was an hour, or even
two, I'd let it ride as a cost of running a big-ass data center. But this...
warrants an explanation.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Well, the App Store is how I make my living, so their developer portal's
uptime directly affects me."

How much is this outage affecting you? You can still provision devices etc.
through Xcode, documentation's still online. I'm also a full-time iOS
developer and hadn't even noticed it had gone down I go to it so infrequently.

~~~
ctdonath
I need (!) to document a sequence of steps thru a process in the Member
Center. Can't do that if I can't get to the Member Center.

------
danilocampos
I've had an active developer program account since 2008. While various tools
have gone offline now and then, and there are planned shutdowns around the
holidays and during keynotes, this incident seems unique.

Wonder what's going on over there. This outage makes the provisioning portal
inaccessible. That could mean very real work disruptions, since no new code
signing credentials can be made.

~~~
Pwntastic
I've managed to successfully provision new devices and run dev apps on them
yesterday using xcode's organizer, so at least there's that.

~~~
danilocampos
Did you need to do anything special? Keeps timing out when I try to use it.

~~~
Pwntastic
No. I had to add a few new iPads, so I opened the organizer, clicked the 'use
for development' button and it was good. It took a little bit for the actual
provisioning profile to update but I was able to run the dev app on the device
right away.

This was yesterday morning. I haven't tried today, though.

------
tritchey
Craig Hockenberry: "Just talked to WWDR on the phone: no ETA."

[https://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/358315230742331393](https://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/358315230742331393)

------
aroman
Amusingly (or perhaps frustratingly) their status site is showing all-systems-
go:
[http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/](http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/)

~~~
tylermac1
None of those are within the Developer Center. It's very possible for those to
be up and running while dev portal is down.

~~~
aroman
Right, that page doesn't even have the capability of reporting this outage.
Kind of makes it a bit unreliable as a status page, you know?

~~~
glhaynes
:| It doesn't make it unreliable as a status page showing the status of those
things it's intended to show the status of.

~~~
aroman
No, of course not. It makes it unreliable as an indicator of the Apple
ecosystem's platform status. Which would be fine, were this not the _only_
such status page Apple provides.

I'm saying it's lacking, not broken.

~~~
LokiSnake
The page is meant to track consumer services.

------
skyebook
Interesting, it looks like the WebObjects application(s) has actually been
undeployed.

I poked around the main developer.apple.com for a bit until I got here:
[https://developer.apple.com/programs/start/safari/enroll.php...](https://developer.apple.com/programs/start/safari/enroll.php?t=cm)

Clicking the "Individual" button on the bottom throws up a WebObjects error:
[http://i.imgur.com/xcfZ5ip.png](http://i.imgur.com/xcfZ5ip.png) (Yes, that's
probably the smallest I've ever made my Safari window. You're welcome, mobile
readers)

~~~
madeofpalk
Well that is a bit interesting. The message from AppleConnect (being the auth
platform that is behind the"Apple ID") indicates that the "Developer"
application has been revoked and is no longer allowed to auth with
AppleConnect.

Perhaps there was a security breach?

------
davidedicillo
Right in the middle or renewing the our account. I need to activate the new
license and, since I can't, people can't download our app from the store.
Talking about fail...

~~~
millerm
You waited until the last day?

~~~
davidedicillo
Well it was 2 days before... (I actually did it early but renewed by mistake
another account we have)

~~~
millerm
Doh! Been there. But, I renew a month in advance. As soon as I get the
reminder because I don't want to deal with issues, like this.

------
amccloud
I'm grasping at straws here, but maybe it was a security breach?

~~~
ferdo
My first thought also.

~~~
rgbrenner
Why? There's really no reason to think that. Of all of the things that can go
wrong - power, equipment, network, etc - you pick 'security breach'... Not
impossible.. but not the most likely either.

~~~
ferdo
Power, network, etc. have redundancy. Security breach is a show stopper.

~~~
res0nat0r
Except for the AWS EBS outage a couple of years ago which had nothing to do
with a security breach.

[http://aws.amazon.com/message/65648/](http://aws.amazon.com/message/65648/)

Cascading catastrophic failures do happen that don't involve security.

~~~
ferdo
I'd think that Apple would be happy to tell us it was a simple power/network
failure were that the case.

Sudden shutdown of vital service + silence = most likely a security prob.

I'm not saying that's what it is but it seems likely.

~~~
spartango
Silence really doesn't imply anything except that the responsible parties are
busy fixing things and that there may not be hands free/allocated to
communicate with the outside world.

IMO not communicating with the outside world is a fail, but I've seen delays
in this when small teams suddenly get swamped.

~~~
freehunter
I'm sure that the PR department is not busy fixing this technical issue.

~~~
res0nat0r
PR isn't the best department to post updates regarding technical issues. The
technical people who understand the issue are, and they are possibly busy
fixing the problem right now.

------
martin_
Apple has just updated the page stating that memberships due to expire today
have been extended and apps will not be removed from the App Store. They have
also apologized for it taking "longer than expected"

~~~
josephlord
I also just received an email to this effect even though I have already
renewed.

Also the iTunes connect mobile app seems to be working still.

~~~
xuki
iTunes connect works fine, just the dev portal is down

------
k-mcgrady
Is it still possible to provision devices through Xcode while it's down?

The message they've went with is very strange:

"This site is undergoing maintenance for an extended period today."

Normally they give a few weeks warning for maintenance.

~~~
chrisdevereux
If it was planned maintenance, it probably would have happened before WWDC and
the iOS 7 betas.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Why? They do maintenance at different points throughout the year.

~~~
chrisdevereux
Wild speculation. But it would make sense to schedule maintenance for a
relatively low-traffic period.

------
j45
I predict the entry of a new phrase into our lexicon

Bad antenna = "You're holding it wrong"

Outage = "Extended Maintenance"

[http://i.imgur.com/14K9ogF.png](http://i.imgur.com/14K9ogF.png)

~~~
bch
This is typical though. You don't really expect "Holy cow! Something is
screwed up!!" from Microsoft, Apple, AT&T, Dell, Ford, etc, do you? Sassy/cute
messages like that are the domain of Github and Twitter.

------
RealCasually
Nothing like discovering your recently released app crashes on iOS 7 and being
unable to download the SDK to find out why, or fix it.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Is that really so urgent? The majority of the people using iOS 7 are
developers, understand apps will be buggy under it and wouldn't leave a bad
review. I'm sure an extra few hours wait won't make too much difference :)

~~~
mikeash
I don't know about that. There's a _huge_ community of non-developers who, for
reasons I cannot comprehend, love to put beta OSes on their phones. I'd wager
they outnumber legitimate developers using the beta by a hefty margin. And a
lot of them don't understand the implications of doing this.

Stories of unjustified bad reviews being left by users like these due to poor
behavior on iOS 7 are really common in the community.

~~~
peterkelly
If you're a non-developer and running a beta OS, you should know what you're
getting into.

At the same time, I do feel sorry for devs getting bad reviews because of
compatibility issues. I haven't had any myself, but it's probably only a
matter of time.

~~~
bdcravens
I'd think that Apple would prevent someone using a beta OS from ranking apps.
Their disclaimer says to run it on equipment dedicated for testing. That would
preclude everyday apps, and the need to leave ratings.

------
millerm
I hope it's something good. But, my guess is it won't be anything noticeable.
Replacing that horrible Jive forum software would rock as it's awful.

------
yanghan
Anyone else getting strange emails to Reset Apple ID Password? I received two
today

~~~
davvid
I've gotten these twice in the last two weeks.

------
dennycd
the maintenance page has a new update just now saying this

We'll be back soon. We apologize that maintenance is taking longer than
expected. If your program membership was set to expire during this period, it
has been extended and your app will remain on the App Store. If you have any
other concerns about your account, please contact us.

------
ksec
Outage? Or Maintenance? These are two different things.

~~~
tater
I'm told this was scheduled.

~~~
atomicbird
It's hard to believe that something this long would have been scheduled but
that they wouldn't have told anyone about it.

------
whiddershins
I find it curious no apple rep is here, commenting on this post.

~~~
untog
Really? When have you ever seen Apple reach out to the outside tech community,
ever?

~~~
to3m
Every now and again an Apple person will pop up on the Xcode mailing list to
tell people to submit a bug report on Radar. They sometimes also reassure all
that, yes, despite all evidence to the contrary, bug reports DO get read -
though I note that they are always extremely careful to promise no more than
that.

------
joeblau
Finally someone has chimed in on this. I've been trying to update my
provisioning profile since yesterday.

------
iNeal
Not sure where you got 28 hours (35 mins ago) from when it hasn't been even 27
hours yet (at this moment).

~~~
millerm
I got it... Took a flight from a MDT city to an EDT city and forgot to set
their watch.

------
unixroot
Apple’s Developer Center Offline for 32 Hours; Compromised ? Details :
[http://thehackernews.com/2013/07/apples-developer-center-
off...](http://thehackernews.com/2013/07/apples-developer-center-offline-
for-32.html)

------
hamxiaoz
It's interesting I was trying to download xcode commandline tools for setting
up my new mac, the website was down but __you can still download it in xcode
download panel __. (assuming you already have xcode installed).

------
josephwegner
It's been down at least since yesterday afternoon:

[https://twitter.com/Joe_Wegner/status/357956388833599488](https://twitter.com/Joe_Wegner/status/357956388833599488)

~~~
iNeal
It's been down since Thu, 18 Jul 2013 14:26:42 +0000.
[https://twitter.com/iOS_DevCenter/status/357869041005760512](https://twitter.com/iOS_DevCenter/status/357869041005760512)

------
KevinTraver
[https://twitter.com/search?q=apple%20password%20reset&src=ty...](https://twitter.com/search?q=apple%20password%20reset&src=typd&mode=realtime)

------
mhteas
The WWDC vids are in an app this year, not on iTunesU. Te an phones home to
validate that you are a developer. It too is inaccessible now since dev center
is down is down.

------
jbermudez5
Just when you need to send an adhoc build.....

~~~
monkey_slap
Check out Nomad, it's by Mattt (of AFNetworking fame). [http://nomad-
cli.com/](http://nomad-cli.com/)

~~~
mlarratt
This uses web scraping of the developer portal behind the scenes, and as a
result the Cupertino module is unusable during this outage.

------
eskimoroll
This is a major bummer. I wanted to push out some more TestFlight builds
yesterday and have been in limbo ever since.

------
stokedmartin
this is screwed up too
[http://devimages.apple.com/](http://devimages.apple.com/)

~~~
iNeal
It has always been.

------
perlpimp
anonymous has been hitting targets listed in Prism presentation of late -
could be one of the anonymous' casualties?

~~~
eni9889
Even if that were true one would think that with all the resources Apple has
they would be able to handle a DDOS. It would be nice if this was intentional
but sadly judging by how long its been thats very unlikely so DDOS is
possible.

------
ValG
Forums are now down as well.

~~~
LokiSnake
Forums were down since yesterday for at least 24 hours as well.

~~~
eni9889
I was able to access them for quite a while even long enough to read
complaints about the outage. Wonder if they just turned them off to prevent
all the would be posts about the downtime

------
zainali
Anyone have an Xcode 5 dmg?

~~~
joeblau
I do, but how can I be so sure you're a AAPL developer :).

~~~
zainali
I work at Sincerely :0) I'm the only one with iOS7 on my phone but need to
build to it right now and don't have xcode 5 :/ I suppose I could wait

------
esamek
its back for me

[edit] nvm, that was the marketing developer site.

------
suyash
It's working now: [https://developer.apple.com/](https://developer.apple.com/)

~~~
hnrandom
lol no
[https://developer.apple.com/membercenter](https://developer.apple.com/membercenter)

------
peterkelly
Wait, does this mean the entire Cloud is down? I can still access Google and
Amazon.

~~~
riazrizvi
Correct. The entire cloud, aka internet, is down. The only reason you can
access Google and Amazon is because of the latent electricity in their data
centers' cabling. It's just a matter of time before they go dark too. Good
luck.

